# Pigeon in Northbrook, IL



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This bird was turned in to us on 911 back in Sept. The rescue group has had the bird since June of this year I believe. Anyone interested, please let me know and I"ll put you in touch with the group. The bird only has a blue band with no markings. That's the reason the owner could never be found. Rich believes this is a cock, because of the blue band but doesn't know for sure. This bird is housed indoors now so needs to go somewhere where it can be kept inside or introduced to outside temps slowly. Thanks


_We are a rescue group that found a light brown colored pigeon. We brought it to the vet and treated it for worms. He is healthy and happy and loves to be cuddled and held. We normally just handle parrots and birds of prey, but took this one in knowing it was a domestically raised bird and have been unsuccessful in locating his owner so we are looking for a suitable home for him._


----------



## Hooked (Jul 23, 2006)

Hello Renee,Do you know what type it is because i am intrested if at all possible. thanks Brian


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I believe it's a homer. I haven't seen any pictures of it though.


----------



## Hooked (Jul 23, 2006)

that would be great could you PM me the contact info plz.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Where are you again? Are you going to keep the bird inside? With it being an inside bird now, I wouldn't recommend throwing it out in the cold right away. It would need to acclimate to the temps. I just got home.........I'll send you the info in a few............


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've just written the man who has this bird. He says on his web site that he absolutely will not ship birds, but I beleive he's talking about the Parrots and other cage birds that he rescues and I can understand that. I just want to make sure that he's ok shipping this pigeon if it needs to be shipped. I explained to him, in case he doesn't know that shipping a pigeon is different than shipping a parrot. I'll let you know when I hear back from him.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just heard back from the man who has this bird. He's been out of town a few days. From his e-mail, he is under the impression that he would have to absorb the cost of shipping the bird. I wrote him back and told him that whoever took the bird would pay the costs. He also sounded like he didn't really want to ship the bird. After he gets my e-mail, he may change his mind. I don't know, but I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sorry, but he absolutely will not ship the bird.........


----------



## Hooked (Jul 23, 2006)

Good morning Renee,Thanks for the information.i would pay for anything that has to be.If he wants to he could email me himself my email is [email protected] thanks fore your help.

Brian


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

i have been pigeonless for a while now and i am in the chicagoland area. any new info on this Northbrook bird? thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

badbird said:


> i have been pigeonless for a while now and i am in the chicagoland area. any new info on this Northbrook bird? thanks


Badbird, I have not been in touch with the man who has this bird in a while now. All I can do is check with him to see if he still has it. I've got to be gone all day today. I will send him an e-mail and ask about the bird. Check back here with me tomorrow. He's very particular about his rescues, as he should be, so I suspect that the bird is still in his care.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just sent Richard a message about this bird. I will check my messages later tonight and we'll see what we come up with. Hopefully it will all work out.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

badbird said:


> i have been pigeonless for a while now and i am in the chicagoland area. any new info on this Northbrook bird? thanks


sent you a PM. bird is still there. good luck. I'll check in later.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks.







________________


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Still Looking For A Home ..*

Hi All,

This bird is still in need of a home. The current caretaker will not ship the bird, so it needs to be adopted by someone in the area or someone willing to drive a bit to pick it up.

Terry


----------

